# Irish Draught



## piaffe (28 April 2009)

Hi,  a friend of mine has a nice TB mare that she wants to put in foal. The aim being that she produces something for herself and her daughter.

She wants something with a decent amount of bone and a sane temp to compliment the mares slightly highly strung temp.

She is having trouble finding anything although she has only just begun her search. Can anyone suggest anything that may be suitable?

It doesn't Have to be ID but thats what she is leaning towards. Main thing is that it is calm.


----------



## magic104 (28 April 2009)

Not having a go, but the main thing is he compliments the mare's conformation as most ID's I have met have had very gentle temperments.  It is the whole package, as if you just go for temperment &amp; the stallion does not compliment the mare then you could be creating other issues.  Some horses because of their conformation struggle, end up with problems that then effect their temperments because they are uncomfortable with the work being asked.


----------



## Doris68 (28 April 2009)

Go on the IDHS GB website and have a look at their stallions.  There are some really good ones to choose from.  I assume you will want something in your area, but you may want to look at Hillviewfarm Milligan (Lancashire).  He moves extremely well, is good looking and produces stock with great temperaments.


----------



## piaffe (28 April 2009)

Thanks but please dont shoot the messenger. Im well aware that its not just about temp.

I merely asked for suggestions so she can look at them herself and then choose something that suits her mare.


----------



## piaffe (28 April 2009)

Thank you very much. Was hoping that someone may be able to tell me of breed pages etc. Thats really helpful


----------



## Bossanova (28 April 2009)

Kelston Blue Max is a lovely boy and a stunning ID
http://www.kelstonstud.btinternet.co.uk/index36.html


----------



## piaffe (28 April 2009)

Thanks Boss, he's certainly a nice looking chap. Will mention him.


----------



## koeffee (28 April 2009)

anglesey diamond is a nice sports horse stamp, not full id, but very nice and he is a grade a showjumper. he is happily retired on the farm in roscolyn. from what i have seen of his foals they are very pretty, not overly big but all have nice temperments


----------



## _daisy_ (28 April 2009)

although not full ID Piaffe, this guy is lovely
http://www.louellastud.co.uk/primitive_star.php


----------



## Passtheshampoo (28 April 2009)

My filly is a purebred RID by Hillviewfarm Milligan and has a super friendly temperament, bold outlook,  is well put together and can MOVE. Milligan has plenty of bone and competes dressage his sire being a Grade A int SJ. Really nice stallion but again make sure he compliments the mare.


----------



## Halfstep (28 April 2009)

MJ Fine Art - nice stallion, very good temp (para ride) and trained to GP dressage (or thereabouts).


----------



## Tiffany (28 April 2009)

Enid Lord who is over in Lancashire (I think) has got a lovely ID stallion who's name escapes me - he'll be on ID website.


----------



## rocketdog69 (28 April 2009)

Perhaps your friend might like to try something slightly different!!!!!  Silversons, who posts on here has a lovely Percheron Stallion.  I have a lovely Percheron X colt who will be shown at County Level this year, he has a peach of a temperament, conformation is super and he moves like a dream!  He is 16.1 hh with over 10 inches of bone at 21 months!

Some of her stock you will see in her signature!

Have a look they are lovely!


----------



## ESH (28 April 2009)

I love the Irish Draught Breed.

My boy is IDxTB by Hawklands Silver Prince, he is 17.1hh but sane and sensible most of the time. I have had him since he was weaned and backed him myself.  Silver Prince is now standing in Ireland but has some good off spring and relations around.

I put my mare who is 1/4 ID  3/4 TB to Roma Diamond Skip and the foal is due any day now.

There are some great ID's to choose from.


----------



## stolensilver (28 April 2009)

I'm another fan of MJ Fine Art, lovely, lovely stallion. I also like Barracaberry Orbit. He's by the sire of my Irish Draught Sports Horse (O'Sullivan) and she has been a fantastic hunter clearing 5 foot easily and is just about to do her first PSG dressage.

When you get a good ID x TB they are very hard to beat and usually have the most wonderful temperaments.


----------



## crazycoloured (28 April 2009)

id have to agree with keoffee.angelsey diamond is smashing and has great temprement.


----------



## Storminateacup (28 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Enid Lord who is over in Lancashire (I think) has got a lovely ID stallion who's name escapes me - he'll be on ID website.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

BEALAGH BLUE - old fashioned type with lovely limbs.


----------



## Simsar (29 April 2009)

AVANTI AMOUROS ARCHIE.  Please visit the Avanti Stud website, he has everything the temprement the looks the movement, one of my top three stallions of all time.  *Does what it says on the tin!*


----------



## pinkcatkin (29 April 2009)

Enid Lord stands Bealagh Blue, 16hh chestnut boy, very nice.  There are lots you should look at:

Barracaberry Orbit standing Lancashire
Tobias Corbett, standing Lancashire
Kelston Blue Max as suggested above
Connaught Grey produces some wonderful offspring  He stands in Derbyshire
Hillviewfarm Millilgan as suggested above


Just have a look at the IDHS GB website, most stallions have pics and links to their websites.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## JC1 (29 April 2009)

My friend used Embla Alfred on her mare the year before last and had a cracking filly foal last year, she then went to Snowford Mount Western and we're waiting for his foal this year! He had some lovely foals at the stud.


----------



## julieleach9 (29 April 2009)

I would heartily recommend Avanti Amorous Archie too. I used him on my maiden IDxWB mare and am looking forward to her first foal in July. I have spent lots of time with Archie, his riders, his fabulous Mummy (two-legged) Rita, who runs the Avanti Stud, have seen him at home and out competing, and am definitely going back there with my mare again. 

For me, Archie oozes all an ID stallion should be. He is stunning to look at, is extremely versatile, and has a wonderful temperament.  

When I set out to choose a stallion I viewed as many stallions from different lines as possible and saw pictures of the youngstock classes at shows to gain an understanding of what each stallion threw to a variety of mares. With this knowledge and 'sight' of the stock and their progeny, I made an informed choice that Archie was without doubt the best cross for my mare.

I would advise anyone considering breeding this year to give Rita at the Avanti Stud a call. There's no hard sell, nothing hidden, nothing she won't be honest about. This is very refreshing in this day and age!!!

 Fish

(PS I also have a new grey ID mare and am now itching to put HER in foal to Archie too, to see what pops out in comparison!! Roll on July and watch this space for pictures!)


----------



## Thefuture (29 April 2009)

TB x ID are great crosses for producing the all round horse whether it be for family use or serious competition.  Please make sure the mare has good limbs and are in portion to her as you often get over topped offspring when putting the ID on the TB IMO.  

Irish Draughts can have a tendancy to be back at the knee, so make sure the chosen sire has a really good front limb.

As your friend owns this TB I assume she actually likes the more refined type so maybe crossing with a part ID would be the way forward - this should also reduce the chance of getting a youngster without enough bone!


----------



## {60680} (29 April 2009)

A TB/ID foal is hard to beat.  If you want to add temperament, ability, soundness and bone to a TB a Registered Irish Draught Stallion can not be beaten.
However, not all RID Stallions share the same quality temperament, whatever it says on the stud cards! I know, i have seen them up close and personal.  Please check out AVANTISTUD.COM.  It stands Avanti Amerous Archie who is a true gentleman with ability to burn.  i recently watched him compete at dressage, who says ID can not compete with warmbloods and beat them?  He also jumps 1.30m with ease and best of all you can go in his stable and give him a cuddle.
I own an RID gelding by Archie's mums full sister so i am a bit biased but his quality once you see him is outstanding. Good luck in your choice


----------



## irishdraught (29 April 2009)

Enid has just had a young draught graded - Balineen Blue Mountain out of her Blue chip &amp; cuddy winning RID mare. He will also be standing in Lancashire.

Does your friend want to travel for a natural covering or by AI as this will depend on which stallion she goes for. The IDHS website is definately the first place to go. Many of the draughts excell in jumping and dressage so there will be plenty of choice.


----------



## JanetGeorge (29 April 2009)

The RID on the TB mare is a cracking cross and there are some great RID stallions around.  I have one of the nicest 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - Lady's Tralee Raj. He's BIG - but throws great movement and fab temperament without fail!

ButI'd also highly recommend Avanti Amorous Archie - I am expecting 3 foals by him this year (out of RID fillies by Raj) first one due any minute - can't wait!!  He has wonderful movement, conformation and temperament (and he's BAY!!)  AND one of the nicest, most helpful and efficient owners you could wish for - semen arrives on time, in great condition, every time in my experience!!


----------



## supagran (30 April 2009)

Another vote for Avanti Amorous Archie - he is gorgeous, and his foals are fantastic.  Just google his name - he only does AI, but is very fertile and Rita is very helpful.


----------



## ritajennings (30 April 2009)

I would just like to say thank you all very much for the lovely comments about my RID Stallion Archie. X


----------



## JanetGeorge (1 May 2009)

And to add - have JUST delivered my first Archie foal - a stunning pure-bred filly - currently bay (mum is a 4 year old maiden - grey!)  She's a lively little thing and pretty as they come.  Photos WILL follow!

Dawn was quickly followed by visiting mare (in foal to Tobias Corbett) - I was pulling out Dawn's while looking through the mesh window to the next box and counting feet!  Visiting mare has produced a very smart colt.  Not a bad night at all!


----------



## Tiffany (2 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Enid Lord who is over in Lancashire (I think) has got a lovely ID stallion who's name escapes me - he'll be on ID website.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

BEALAGH BLUE - old fashioned type with lovely limbs. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks - he's the one


----------



## siennamum (2 May 2009)

How about Roeview Pride, he's in this neck of the woods, BB's Winnie is by him &amp; I've only ever heard good things...
http://www.burrowscourtfarm.co.uk/stud.htm


----------



## sandyg (10 July 2009)

Hi, first time using this, I am thinking of buying a pure irish draught foal by roma diamond skip, what has your foal turned out like are you pleased?    sandy


----------



## ESH (10 July 2009)

Yes I'm  very pleased, He has a great attitude, laid back and quick to learn.

He's going to be a good size I think as at just over 2 months he is 12hh.

I picked Roma Diamond Skip for his good bone and jumping blood lines.

Here are a couple of photos of him at 1 month old.


----------



## julieleach9 (23 October 2010)

My 'Archie' filly is now 15 months and is simply stunning. She has the type, paces and temperament I hoped for. I am extremely happy and will definitely use Archie again when I breed in the future.


----------



## dianchi (23 October 2010)

Sorry another vote for archie!

Cant beat, temperment, movement, behaviour or looks! Vids and pictures do not do him justice and he is always worth a visit!

I put my TB mare to him this year and i cant wait for the foal to arrive! Gotta be a stunner!


----------



## Ladylina83 (26 October 2010)

I used Alice's Diamond Slipper last year to my TBx connie mare he is very chilled out and it seems to have been passed down the line  He stands at Bowlands Irish Draughts in Lancs

Here's Dad 







And son taken last week with mum @ 4 months old, as you can see his knees are now as big as mum's 












The stud were fantastic with my mare and Slippers offspring do very well in the show ring


----------



## Ladylina83 (26 October 2010)

oopps I just saw have old this thread was ! lol

I have also been looking at Archie on Youtube ...... perhaps another little foal for next year ??


----------



## Simsar (26 October 2010)

Go and see him in the flesh he really is the most amazing stallion in the world.


----------



## Geegeesarah (26 October 2010)

My boy is by Gortlea ruler and is stunning both to look at and handle. I would totally recommend him. Sorry I dont know how to post pictures


----------



## aimeetb (28 October 2010)

My baby's gransire is Connaught Grey and OMG her Sire is b.e.a.utiful! Chunky but athletic chestnut!


----------



## julieleach9 (28 October 2010)

This is my yearling filly by Avanti Amorous Archie.


----------



## julieleach9 (28 October 2010)

I may be biased, but she is a BABE!


----------



## julieleach9 (28 October 2010)

This is the first time she fed!


----------



## julieleach9 (28 October 2010)

And this is her now, have grown up rather a lot, standing next to my 17.1hh grey mare!

I can't recommend Avanti Amorous Archie highly enough and would love to hear from anyone else with Archie foals or youngsters!


----------



## irish_only (28 October 2010)

aimeetb said:



			My baby's gransire is Connaught Grey and OMG her Sire is b.e.a.utiful! Chunky but athletic chestnut!
		
Click to expand...

Aaw he's a grandad, I'll tell him. How is the baby bred and does it have it's grandads kissable temperament?


----------



## aimeetb (29 October 2010)

Are you his owner!!??!! 

She definately does, as does his son (Heatherdale Brightspark), she was homebred by Brightsparks owner to another Irish Sport Horse mare named Grey Rossy, I cant remember her parents without looking at her passport but Grey Rossy's grandsire was Carnival Night TB 

Write up on Carnival Night - Carnival Night is a world renowned thoroughbred stallion. Carnival Night was ranched 15th in Top event sires of International event horses 1990-1995 with 10 of hi progeny in the top 100 eventers. He has produced showjumpers and eventers alike: Shear H2O (out of Starry Night by Carnival Night) won the team Silver medal in the eventing Sydney Olympic Games 2000, other relatives are Carling King (Competed in the 2004 Athens Olympics) , Hugginstown and Ringwood Golden Girl to name just a few.

My filly has the most beautiful temperament, from the second she arrived at our yard she has just been a delight to handle, she has accepted everthing almost straight away with only one or two grumbles (is very funny, she has a tiny paddy and if you dont react she looks at you confused, like are you not going to do something, then just carrys on doing what you asked her to) she has only been with us for 4 weeks and she comes in everynight now (becasue of a litttle physitis) has a groom, all feet picked out (which you can do in the middle of the field with no headcollar) rugs popped on and off with no fuss, I just adore her! 

I am hoping with her Dad and Grandands beautiful temperament and all of their track records she will be a nice little eventer for me!! 

xx


----------



## irish_only (29 October 2010)

Bright Spark is out of Heatherdale Brianna. She is by Time Guardian (TB) who was a HIS stallion, out of Bridgeford Merrymaid who goes back to Skippy. Mum is still with us, we bred her, and every year produces some lovely big youngsters that have done well in the showring (reserve champion sport horse youngstock being one). I'll try and post a pic of her later.

And yes, I do have Connaught Grey. His stock did VERY well at the Breed Show this year. 2yo won the NFU final, filly championship and was also reserve supreme youngstock. Mare won the Snowford breeding final, a foal won his class, and Connaught Grey won the progeny class with a broodmare, 2yo and foal.


----------



## aimeetb (29 October 2010)

Oh fab!!! I must say I bought her just because I loved her, she was the most friendly little thing and looked like she had everything I wanted, I am not a big time professional, quite the contrary so didnt consider her breeding, just wanted a nice horse to keep for life, break and train myself and hopefully lower level event, only found all this out when I looked at her passport! I did get lucky!!

I'll have to get some photo's up on here!! Great to hear from her Nan and Grandad's family! LOL! I hope she makes them proud, she certainly has a wonderful temperament! x


----------



## kworth (1 November 2010)

Hi,
More of the Connaught Grey family.
Heatherdale Saraid, by Connaught Grey, with her day old filly foal Cloughdean Bluebell, by Bealagh Blue.  What a fantastic temperament he passes on.  They went on to win the Snowford championship at this year's breed show.


----------

